

The Care and Feeding of C++'s Dragons (2013) [video] - makmanalp
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/GoingNative/2013/The-Care-and-Feeding-of-C-s-Dragons

======
yoklov
Chandler Carruth's CPPCon talk [0] this year was also great (surprisingly, as
I had a fairly low opinion of most of the others). It wasn't better than Mike
Acton's [1], but I suspect that it was more actionable for most devs.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHNmRkzxHWs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHNmRkzxHWs)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX0ItVEVjHc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX0ItVEVjHc)

------
epistasis
Really interesting to hear how essential it is to have tools that allow
manipulation of source code. That's one of the great things about Lisp, in
that it's super super easy to write code that manipulates code. Also
interesting that gcc was a roadblock in that they didn't want the AST and
other useful source code manipulation tools to be freely and easily used
without GPL restrictions.

